# Keine Berechtigung....



## ubuntu (2. März 2010)

hallo liebe community ich habe da ein kleines aber feines problem, unszwar
mein TS ging nicht mehr darauf hin habe ich es gelöscht und neu installiert bin dabei nach einem tut vorgegangen, naja es hat nicht funktioniert, 
danach habe ich putty beendet mich neu eingeloggt ts neu runtergeladen , entpackt und versucht es zu start mit 
"./teamspeak2-server_startscript start" da kam die melden "Keine Berechtigung"
dann habe ich 
"su root" eingegeben und es nochmal versucht aber dann kam wieder die selbe meldung.
dann habe ich es mit ts3 versucht 
mit diesen befehl "./ts3server_linux_x86"
dann kam diese meldung:
"Logging started
2010-03-02 14:12:32.524112|INFO    |ServerLibPriv |   | Server Version: 3.0.0-beta18 [Build: 10190]
2010-03-02 14:12:32.524906|INFO    |DatabaseQuery |   | Please make sure you use the supplied ts3server_minimal_runscript.sh to run the server, or set LD_LIBRARY_PATH yourself
2010-03-02 14:12:32.525023|CRITICAL|DatabaseQuery |   | unable to load database plugin library "libts3db_sqlite3.so", halting!"
und danach habe ich diesen befehel ausprobiert 
"./ts3server_minimal_runscript:sh"
dann kam wieder die meldung "Keine Berechtigung"
könnt ihr mir helfen?
so das ich ts 2 und 3 installieren kann?
es ist sehr wichtig ich muss es so schnell wie möglich wieder zum laufen bekommen vielen vielen dank schonmal im vorraus.


----------



## F4RR3LL (9. März 2010)

http://forum.ovh.de/showthread.php?p=55028


----------

